# Pregnancy on the pill



## Maybebaby89

Hi all,

I have recently been told theres a strong possibility i have endometriosis and have been told to try going on pill for 3 months (packs) continuously, then day break then back on for 3 months! 

I am half way into my second pack and have a constant dull ache in my stomach and lower back, i am very tired and bloated and my boobs Oh My Gosh, they are agony! I have taken 2 packs together before and do not remember feeling like this! Usually when i am due on i dont get sore boobs at all and dont get any cramps or anything until i am actually on! 

I lost twins last april and when pregnant that time i NEW straight away i was pregnant before i even toook a test! The only symptons i had throughout was sore boobs, bloated-ness and felt really down!

Bascially what i am wondering is whether i could be pregnant? And whether anyone has concieved whilst on pill, whether they had any symptons or different symptons to another pregnancy?!

Thanks for any help and sorry if this is in the wrong message board!


----------



## Dimples81

i think the science behind the pill is that the synthetic hormones "trick" your body into thinking that it is pregnant, if you look at the leaflet there is a list of possible side effects - most of these will be similar to pregnancy. If you were prone to sore boobs when pregnant it sounds like unfortunately the pill has that side effect for you. Good news is that most side effects for the pill settle down after you start the third pack or there abouts. If it carries on or becomes unbearable it is probably worth going back to your Doc as side effects can usually be solved with a different brand or just waiting it out .

Pregancy on the pill is possible ,especially if you have missed one, not followed the instructions exactly with regards times when to start or take, had sickness or diarrhorrea or antibiotics, the only contraception that is 100% is abstinence.


----------



## Vicki_Cream

^^WSS :)

I remember when I was half way through my second pack of pills, I was CONVINCED I was pregnant and had every symptom under the sun but it was just my body adjusting to the hormones :flower:


----------



## Maybebaby89

Thanks for replies but I am not new to the pill, I have been taken the pill for years now, just change of routine...although I have missed a break and gone straight onto 2nd pack bfor wivout all of these 'symptons'


----------



## Vicki_Cream

Ah ok. Is it a new brand of pill? Have you taken the pill back to back before? I know they must sound like silly questions, but I know that it messes my body up when I run packs together. :flower:


----------



## Maybebaby89

Nope, not a new brand, been on it for years lol! And no not first time ive run back to back, before i dont remember feeling anything different but maybe thats because i hadnt been pregnant then...more i think about it the more stupid i think im being and wondering if im imagining things but im deffo not imagining my boobs, my excma is flairing up like last time, bloated etc! I guess only thing to do is wait and see :S 

Thanks Vicki


----------



## MissMisery

This is just a shot in the dark but any chance you could have some sort of UTI or kindney infection? I had one recently and it made my lower back and abdomen (but lower back especially!!!) ache really badly. 

I've been on the pill for over a year and I would say my breasts are sure half of every month. I think around PMS though I'm not sure. 

Anyway, hope you feel better!


----------



## cowboys angel

I conceived DD on the pill, but didn't know til I was 2 months in, and we think my migraine medication counteracted.

Sorry I'm not more help. :hugs:


----------



## Broody85

I have a very similar story to you. I started taking my pill back to back for 3 packs probably about a year ago now. The first couple of cycles I would get very painful, tender and big boobs...they really hurt! I was also convinced I was pregnant and took many tests, all negative. I had also been on my pill for years before hand, just changed the pattern of taking them. I have to say, its settled right down now. I still get abdominal pain from time to time and I do get nausea quite a lot tho. Chances are its just your body adjusting but theres no harm in taking a test just to ease your mind :)


----------



## pixxie1232001

I got pregnant this time around with the mini pill. Took it at the same time every day and everything and for the longest time got my period as I should. Well this month my period never came! Had a doc appointment already to get a pap and change birth control so I thought I would throw another bird in there. They did a blood test since all my urine test were negative and guess what? It came back elevated showing that I was early in my pregnancy. As for how it is going right now, its on the rocks as far as I know I am still pregnant but because I got pregnant on my birth control they do not know how far along I am and if the birth control did anything or not. Its a wait and see deal. Also I found out that most women who concieve on birth control do end up having some type of bleeding or spotting.


----------

